# Anybody successfully use FISHBITES for inshore or surfcasting?



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Anyone have any success stories using FishBites inshore or surfcasting? If so, which ones, color, scent, and how do you rig them? 
For example, do you rig fishbites and shrimp on the same hook, or do you use a Dual Pompano rig and do one fishbite on one hook, and a shrimp on the other?

Also, do you use live or dead shrimp with them?

Which fishbites do you use? Yellow Crab? Pink Shrimp? Fish'nStrips, Fish Tales?


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

I used them all the time, they work great, they are great to catch shark bait, bluerunners and jacks, they are hard to get out of the hook, a fishbite will last you longer than any other bait , I like the orange shrimp, with a piece of peel shrimp.
You use the same hook for both, first the fishbite then the piece of shrimp.


----------



## derek (Nov 6, 2003)

I've been using them, and while I haven't had a great deal of success lately, I have caught whiting, croaker, catfish, and trout with them, not to mention numerous unidentified nibbles. 

BTW, the cheapest place I've found to buy them in the general area is at the baitshop across from the first big section of roadside parking by the beach up in Ormond by the Sea for ~6.50. Most everywhere else is at least 2 bucks more.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

KZ, i have used the Shrimp Fishbites and caught a lot of Whiting at Playalinda on them, but one of the best "Fake Baits" i have used so far is the Yummee SandFleas. This Winter when the real Flea's were impossible to find , they worked great on the Pompano.


----------

